# New member



## d4rkb0t (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello everybody. I must say this place is just what I needed in my life. I see a lot of good advises everywhere and it feels like a place where us men can share our marriage issues. I'm looking forward to share with you guys.


----------



## Martian (May 17, 2012)

It's a good place for advice, to see you're not alone with problems you may be having and also just to get stuff off your chest.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope you ready for women to butt in too! LOL


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wait there are women's butts here?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> wait there are women's butts here?


Yeah. And you know you love it!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

OK, children, let's not give a poor showing to this newbie.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

initiation by fire


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> initiation by fire


THAT would make a better name for this board than TAM.


----------

